# Difference be xmass moss and java moss?



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go:

Christmas moss

Java moss


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Those are nice pictures, but they are in show tanks. Thus probably look different in a novice tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hold on and I'll snap a picture in my 2.5 that has both. Be right back....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, how about this:

Christmas:



















Java:



















Java around the Christmas (with the shrimp on it):


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice pics :thumbsup:

IMO the java just looks a bit finer. Is it that way first hand?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. I see from a distance they will look the same. 

I had read that the xmas moss, when the light not high, resembles the java moss. I am using low light thus there wouldn't be any difference.

Thus I will not try to win the xmas moss. I will just stick with the java moss.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The christmas moss will be a little darker green than java moss, but you are right that they look similar in lower light. Java is indeed much finer. It is also more stringy. I have found java moss is not a good moss to use as a wall, but christmas moss drapes beautifully.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> The christmas moss will be a little darker green than java moss, but you are right that they look similar in lower light. Java is indeed much finer. It is also more stringy. I have found java moss is not a good moss to use as a wall, but christmas moss drapes beautifully.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am planning to grow it on top of a hill and maybe on the side of the hill. Think I will wait until I get the hill up and buy the xmas moss.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That will look awesome. Make sure to post pictures of that!


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know if its just me but java moss has a very distinct smell...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am planning to make a hill and put some moss on top. Perhaps on the side too.



sewingalot said:


> That will look awesome. Make sure to post pictures of that!


The hill will be 10 x 10 in. Plan is to use wire mesh to make a box and fill it with rocks. Then spray the rocks with Great Stuff foam. It will be a while until I get to it, for I have so many other things I need to do to bring in some income. Just doing some planning while I recuperate from ear infection.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great idea, I like it! What size tank are you going to put it in? Good luck with the ear infection. I hope you feel better soon. They are awful.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the x-mas moss better for scaping, and the java moss for spawning tanks for the fry to hide in. I have better luck growing the x-mas moss than I do the java for the most part. I like the looks of the x-mas moss better too. Hope you get over your ear infection soon.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Great idea, I like it! What size tank are you going to put it in? Good luck with the ear infection. I hope you feel better soon. They are awful.


Thanks!! Yeah the ear infection is better. 

I will making the wall for a 29 gallon tank. A lighthouse ornament will go on top. Plans are to simulate these 2 pictures.


















Hoping to simulate the water with aquarium marbles and aluminium flash guards.


----------



## fishloverkapil (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi,

It depends upon your region and your availability and some patience. If you come from a cold region you should go for Java moss and you can see great results but if you are from a hotter region Christmas moss can do the thing for you.

If you don’t have much time to look over your aquarium and require a quickly growing moss, you should go for Java moss as it does not require much care and time. If you want to give time and patience to make your aquarium a masterpiece, Christmas moss would be an ideal choice for you as it grows slowly and needs care.

Here are some useful resources:

Christmas Moss Vs Java Moss Comparison

Christmas Moss Guide

Regards,
Fishlover Kapil


----------

